# AMD pwns INTEL



## mistersprinkles

Have you guys seen the new Zen chips that launch today? Holy crap man. 8 cores all the way down the stack. $329 for an 8 core 65 watt 16 thread chip. Unbelievable. The demos show these chips completely owning their Intel equivalents. I'm so sad that I have a 4790K now...  

DISCUSS!


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah I saw that first thing this morning, there's already Youtube videos from Linus and Bitwit as they are there for the unveil. The 1700 already sold out here, it's selling for $429 CAD. Glad I waited to upgrade, good timing to because it's tax return time.


----------



## Intel_man

https://m.ncix.com/deals/products/1331/106-CPUs-Processors

Preorder prices. Those prices are still pretty hefty.


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> https://m.ncix.com/deals/products/1331/106-CPUs-Processors
> 
> Preorder prices. Those prices are still pretty hefty.



Depends on where you look...

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B06WVL3...TF8&colid=20FWS8SS020LH&coliid=I1Q5NFSO1N7G1N


----------



## JLuchinski

Origin Saint said:


> Depends on where you look...
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B06WVL3...TF8&colid=20FWS8SS020LH&coliid=I1Q5NFSO1N7G1N


That's one nice looking motherboard. Intel cpu's are going on sale left and right.


----------



## mistersprinkles

The 1700 is unlocked??? So you can make the 329$ CPU faster than the $499 CPU? Dooooooooooope


----------



## JLuchinski

mistersprinkles said:


> The 1700 is unlocked??? So you can make the 329$ CPU faster than the $499 CPU? Dooooooooooope


They're all unlocked apparently. I want to see how the $150 cpu's perform compared to Intel counterparts.


----------



## Deadpool

Holy mother of AMD. The market is gonna go nuts! People have been waiting for this sheet for so long! Good stuff. If only I didn't live in a 3rd world county...


----------



## Intel_man

Origin Saint said:


> Depends on where you look...
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B06WVL3...TF8&colid=20FWS8SS020LH&coliid=I1Q5NFSO1N7G1N


Well they were talking about Canadian pricing... And we've been getting the shaft lately with prices due to the currency tanking from the oil prices.


----------



## JLuchinski

Intel_man said:


> Well they were talking about Canadian pricing... And we've been getting the shaft lately with prices due to the currency tanking from the oil prices.


Don't forget the carbon tax and our countries leader shafting Canada


----------



## YourDigitalJester

Dangit man, im planning to rebuild my PC once i get some more money, dont make me switch to AMD


----------



## mistersprinkles

You would be crazy not to switch to AMD. Same price gets you an Intel 4C8T 8MB cache vs AMD 8C16T 16MB cache you'd be nuts not to go AMD.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'd need to see the performance increase before I switch from intel to AMD again.


----------



## mistersprinkles

All signs point to the IPC being pretty much dead on identical and you literally get twice the cores for your money with AMD


----------



## Intel_man

I need to see some single thread performance of the new ryzen chips. 

Anyone know of any being leaked?

8c/16t benches are useless for typical consumers unless you're into content creation.


----------



## JLuchinski

It says in this article the 1800 matches single core performance with the 6900k: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2017-how-amds-ryzen-will-disrupt-the-cpu-market


----------



## johnb35

I think anything above the 1600x is overkill for what I do.  However, I've been thinking about getting the I7 7700k


----------



## Intel_man

I want to see numbers! Not what they said based on internal benchmarks. 

It's going to be interesting what Intel does with their Optane SSD release coming up because they said that Intel processors are needed to run them? (for some reason...)

Optane sounds promising because they claim it's 1000x more reliable than current ssds. Again, hopefully those statements are true.


----------



## Origin Saint

Got some random stuff I found earlier

http://www.pcgamer.com/live-benchmarks-amd-ryzen-vs-intel-core/?sf58073430=1


----------



## Deadpool

I thought of that before. Who the hell needs 8c/16t? Certainly not gamers, or office users. 

I´d definitely buy the 1200x or the 1400x though. Damn I´m so excited about this.


----------



## JLuchinski

Deadpool said:


> I thought of that before. Who the hell needs 8c/16t? Certainly not gamers, or office users.
> 
> I´d definitely buy the 1200x or the 1400x though. Damn I´m so excited about this.


Same, can't wait to see prices on those.


----------



## Darren

You guys not like my thread that was already going? 

https://www.computerforum.com/threa...on-thread-zen-cpus-bristol-ridge-apus.237017/


----------



## JLuchinski

Darren said:


> You guys not like my thread that was already going?
> 
> https://www.computerforum.com/threa...on-thread-zen-cpus-bristol-ridge-apus.237017/


This is great news, deserves two threads


----------



## lucasbytegenius

JLuchinski said:


> This is great news, deserves two threads


Now we just need 14 more threads to stay competitive.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Deadpool said:


> I thought of that before. Who the hell needs 8c/16t? Certainly not gamers, or office users.
> 
> I´d definitely buy the 1200x or the 1400x though. Damn I´m so excited about this.



Have you never heard of E-Peen?


----------



## Darren

mistersprinkles said:


> Have you never heard of E-Peen?



I don't even truly need to upgrade really, or the power of the 1600X that I intend to get. But damn it I'm going to.


----------



## Deadpool

mistersprinkles said:


> Have you never heard of E-Peen?



Not really but very appropiate


----------



## voyagerfan99

Intel_man said:


> 8c/16t benches are useless for typical consumers unless you're into content creation.


It would benefit me with the BOINC projects I work on.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Darren said:


> I don't even truly need to upgrade really, or the power of the 1600X that I intend to get. But damn it I'm going to.



Don't do yourself like that. Anything less than another 8 core is going to reduce the length of your electronic reproductive appendage my friend. You need at least a 1700. Do it for you. You deserve it.






With the 1700 you can go from this





8350

to this





1700


----------



## Deadpool

Yeah I'm sure you'll find something to use those extra threads for!


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> It would benefit me with the BOINC projects I work on.



Do it.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Question-

Does anybody know if the 1700 is physically identical to the other chips in the 8c16t stack from Ryzen? In other words, would all 3 chips perform identically if they were all clocked to 4.4Ghz?


----------



## Darren

mistersprinkles said:


> Question-
> 
> Does anybody know if the 1700 is physically identical to the other chips in the 8c16t stack from Ryzen? In other words, would all 3 chips perform identically if they were all clocked to 4.4Ghz?


It's 65 watt TDP, the other 2 are 95 watt. If it was 95 too I'd probably swing for it. I don't know what impact that has on overclockability though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> Do it.


LOL, I'll wait TYVM. My i7 is perfectly fine for what I do.


----------



## beers

voyagerfan99 said:


> My i7 is perfectly fine for what I do.


What if it were.... more perfectly fine?


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> What if it were.... more perfectly fine?


I'm guessing slightly better IPC and double the core and thread count would categorize as more perfectly fine.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Darren said:


> It's 65 watt TDP, the other 2 are 95 watt. If it was 95 too I'd probably swing for it. I don't know what impact that has on overclockability though.



Nobody's pulled a "Hey look how many views I can get" and broken embargo to check that kind of thing out? 

Inquiring minds want to know.

I'm not in a financial position to move up to Ryzen right now :*( but I still want to learn about it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mistersprinkles said:


> Nobody's pulled a "Hey look how many views I can get" and broken embargo to check that kind of thing out?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> I'm not in a financial position to move up to Ryzen right now :*( but I still want to learn about it.


I'm more curious if the 1700X has identical performance, its TDP is 95w. That's the one I'm currently eyeing, idk if I want to go all out on the 1800X.


----------



## StrangleHold

Waiting to see how well they manually overclock. If pretty good the 1700 looks to be a good deal. If the 6 core clocks good the R5 1500 will be a killer for the price.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Apparently the non-X 1700 is a good overclocker: http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-overclocked-4ghz/
They hit 4.05GHz and outperformed the stock 1800X.


----------



## mistersprinkles

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'm more curious if the 1700X has identical performance, its TDP is 95w. That's the one I'm currently eyeing, idk if I want to go all out on the 1800X.



 I want to see how the TDP difference relates to IPC between the 1700 and the 1700x given identical over clocks.


----------



## Darren

I wouldn't really call 4.0GHz a good overclock, at least when you consider that the 1600X and 1800X does that just for boost. And the report I saw said that was only doable on the super high end overclocking boards and most board were just overheat VRM's like crazy when getting up above 3.5 and higher. At work otherwise I'd source it.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Darren said:


> I wouldn't really call 4.0GHz a good overclock, at least when you consider that the 1600X and 1800X does that just for boost. And the report I saw said that was only doable on the super high end overclocking boards and most board were just overheat VRM's like crazy when getting up above 3.5 and higher. At work otherwise I'd source it.



Darren can you cite the source when you get back from work? Not that I don't believe you or anything I just find it amazing that AMD still have their heads up their butts when it comes to power delivery (which was a joke on FX).

Also Curious if this was just an issue with ES chips that may (unlikely) be resolved with retail chips?

It's surprising that a 65/95W CPU package could put so much strain on power delivery but I don't really understand that kind of thing.


----------



## Darren

Still at work but we slowed down.  Looks like it gets VRM hot at 3.8GHz-ish. Keep in mind this is just one person but still worth noting.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5vqsqp/ryzen_1700_oc_40ghz_but_only_in_a_top_tier_mobo/

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/t...pu-discussion.18665505/page-401#post-30533503

From the sounds of it the Asus Crosshair and the AsRock Taichi are the best overclocking boards. I'm getting the Taichi if all goes according to plan. 

I've pretty much gotten all my Ryzen news from www.reddit.com/r/AMD btw. Those guys are quick.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I read that information between your two last posts. Pretty sad news. Sounds like a high-clock i5/i7 is still the go-to for gaming. Hopefully we will see higher clocking chips that are gentler on power delivery when the 4 and 6 core RYZEN parts hit the market. I'm not interested in those, though.

I'll be upgrading in about 2 to 3 years as far as my platform is concerned so we'll see what the landscape looks like then.

BTW What is this 1600X cpu that people keep referencing? AFAIK AMD only announced 1800x, 1700x and 1700 did I miss something?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Looks like aftermarket VRM heatsinks are gonna be popular.


----------



## Darren

mistersprinkles said:


> I read that information between your two last posts. Pretty sad news. Sounds like a high-clock i5/i7 is still the go-to for gaming. Hopefully we will see higher clocking chips that are gentler on power delivery when the 4 and 6 core RYZEN parts hit the market. I'm not interested in those, though.
> 
> I'll be upgrading in about 2 to 3 years as far as my platform is concerned so we'll see what the landscape looks like then.
> 
> BTW What is this 1600X cpu that people keep referencing? AFAIK AMD only announced 1800x, 1700x and 1700 did I miss something?


Anybody that hasn't seen this needs to. Details all the CPU's and Motherboards expected so far. Of note, the 1600X is going to be clocked higher than this thread says.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5v4hqt/overview_ryzen_cpu_am4_mainboard_lineup_updated/

Based off this we're waiting until April at least to see R5's drop. The 1600X seems like the ultimate choice as it's clock speeds match the 1800X just 2/4 less cores/threads. Given that most things don't even use 8 threads let alone 12 or 16 gaming performance should be almost identical while costing $140 less. Less cores also means less heat which means potential higher overclocks than the 1800X, again giving it a gaming advantage.

The 1600X also runs at a 95 watt TDP, whereas even the 1700 is 65 watt. Seems dumb to pay more for a chip that likely will clock noticeably worse, lack the XFR features, and overall game worse based off these assumptions.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I think the 1700 is for OEMs honestly. It makes no sense as an enthusiast chip.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> I think the 1700 is for OEMs honestly. It makes no sense as an enthusiast chip.


This is correct. It's awesome that it can pull that performance at 65 watts, but I'm hugely looking forward to overclocking and it makes no sense to buy it for that over a cheaper 1600X and I flat can't afford a 1700X. I don't even need a 1600X performance level but it's gonna happen.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Darren said:


> This is correct. It's awesome that it can pull that performance at 65 watts, but I'm hugely looking forward to overclocking and it makes no sense to buy it for that over a cheaper 1600X and I flat can't afford a 1700X. I don't even need a 1600X performance level but it's gonna happen.



Get the 1700X bro. U know u want it.



lucasbytegenius said:


> I think the 1700 is for OEMs honestly. It makes no sense as an enthusiast chip.



A logical assumption.

BTW what is AMD's definition of BOOST here? Is it like Intel's Turbo where the CPU will ramp up 2 cores? Does AMD's turbo only ramp up 4 of 8 cores? Or all 8? Or what? How does it work? Information is scarce as far as I can see for those who want full details of how these things will work.


----------



## Darren

mistersprinkles said:


> Get the 1700X bro. U know u want it.
> 
> 
> 
> A logical assumption.
> 
> BTW what is AMD's definition of BOOST here? Is it like Intel's Turbo where the CPU will ramp up 2 cores? Does AMD's turbo only ramp up 4 of 8 cores? Or all 8? Or what? How does it work? Information is scarce as far as I can see for those who want full details of how these things will work.



The current info out there seems to point to the fact that XFR can dynamically overclock each individual core based on usage and cooling. So in theory if you're running an older game that's only single threaded you'll have 1 core clocked at 4.7GHz (or whatever) and the rest will downclock to allow you to get just that core at a faster speed. The tech sounds cool but it's all a matter of how well it works.

I still think manual overclocking will yield overall highest results, but the utility is there to squeeze extra performance where it can.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

3 pages of discussion in a thread called "AMD pwns INTEL" and okedokey still hasn't showed up to tell us how everyone is wrong?

This is not like him at all man I hope something bad hasn't happened to him.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> The current info out there seems to point to the fact that XFR can dynamically overclock each individual core based on usage and cooling. So in theory if you're running an older game that's only single threaded you'll have 1 core clocked at 4.7GHz (or whatever) and the rest will downclock to allow you to get just that core at a faster speed. The tech sounds cool but it's all a matter of how well it works.
> 
> I still think manual overclocking will yield overall highest results, but the utility is there to squeeze extra performance where it can.


Intel has this on the Broadwell-E. Not sure if it only exists on the 6950X, but it's on there. It also detects (most likely binned by Intel) the core that can be overclocked the highest and the individual core clock is based off that through the AVX ratio. Its probably one of the reasons why it's not a well known fact about it since that thing is so goddamn expensive.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Intel has this on the Broadwell-E. Not sure if it only exists on the 6950X, but it's on there. It also detects (most likely binned by Intel) the core that can be overclocked the highest and the individual core clock is based off that through the AVX ratio. Its probably one of the reasons why it's not a well known fact about it since that thing is so goddamn expensive.


Won't be anymore at least.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Won't be anymore at least.


I sure hope the prices are gonna drop! The 6950X is a hilariously expensive chip.


----------



## JLuchinski

Intel_man said:


> I sure hope the prices are gonna drop! The 6950X is a hilariously expensive chip.


Psssh, it's only $2400, that's chump change.


----------



## voyagerfan99

JLuchinski said:


> Psssh, it's only $2400, that's Trump change.


FTFY


----------

